# awwwww  she loves me  lol



## ta2dguy (Feb 1, 2010)

i dunno where the non bud but still marijuana related pics go so i will put it here for now till i get told different or it gets moved.

here are a couple leaves from a couple plants that come out a bit different. i saved them in a book for years now. the heart shaped one did not look like that hanging on the plant but i lifted it up one day to see why it looked different and it went into that shape in my hand so here it is lol. there is another leaf that did not know what to do in the middle  as well as a pic of how thin they are and i included a couple pics of a pipe in the making made from the stalk of a plant i grew. it was alot larger than it is now when it was wet but i had it dry for months. who else got some funny/neat/cool pics?
:48:


----------



## 2Dog (Feb 1, 2010)

that is so cute a heart in the leaves!


----------



## shortkutz (Feb 23, 2010)

hahah nice


----------



## High_Flyer (Mar 1, 2010)

Hahahahahaa Good stuff


----------

